# Blood Fountain pump?



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Where do all of you "blood fountain" builders out there get your recirculating fountain pumps? I'm looking for one for a slightly different use this year. Thanks!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I bought several on clearance at Michaels a few years ago.

Found lots at Menards in the pound section, they may be on clearance this time of the year as well.
FYI-These are not for food service.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

I use pumps from Orchard supply(garden section),Lowes,Home Depot if i want a low pressure fountain/statue type trickle for a "blood fountain" & marine bildge pump for higher pressure for a "blood spewer".


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks guys.... we don't have Menard's out here so it looks like I'm off to Michael's or Horror Depot. This should be a low pressure job - just doing the traditional pirate skeleton with the wine pouring thru his bones when he drinks scene


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Harbor Freight also has some very affordable pumps available. Also, for a fountain blood recipe check this out. It's much better than just normal red food coloring in water, and doesn't kill your pump:

http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/fntbld_FountainBlood.html


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Woohoo nice find Liam! That stuff looks perfect!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks Liam... there's a Harbor Fright just a few blocks away from me.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

No problem, glad to be of help. I was just at Harbor Freight last night, and noticed that their 158GPH pump (I think) is five or ten bucks off this week too.

That blood is really good looking, nice and realistic. And cheap, too! I saw some in person the other day, and will be making some for my blood fountain this year for sure.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

Liam said:


> Harbor Freight also has some very affordable pumps available. Also, for a fountain blood recipe check this out. It's much better than just normal red food coloring in water, and doesn't kill your pump:
> 
> http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/fntbld_FountainBlood.html


Thank you so much for posting that link! I had seen it before but now that I'm building a skull fountain I couldn't remember where I saw the recipe for blood. Perfect timing!


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

On average, how much red food coloring is everyone using to make this blood formula? It says 7tsp of red, but it also says that they bought a 32 oz bottle. My understanding of the formula is that the rest of the "filler" to make a gallon is water?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

I too bought my pump at Menards in the pond section. But I've looked at the ones used in aquariums...not sure how they'd work though.

Can't wait to see what you're doing with it.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

michael myers said:


> On average, how much red food coloring is everyone using to make this blood formula? It says 7tsp of red, but it also says that they bought a 32 oz bottle. My understanding of the formula is that the rest of the "filler" to make a gallon is water?


Any ideas?


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

When I did mine I think I bought the biggest bottle I could get at the market and dumped it all into the gallon jug of water. Then just added water as I needed till it got skunky being outside.. then dumped it and did another.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I bought a "Via Aqua 480 Pump" brand new. I had planned on building a bleeding skull in a cauldron with an axe in his head but I decided I really didn't have use for it. I tested the pump once with water and it worked great. In fact the guy said he gets many requests around Halloween from Haunted houses for pumps to pump blood. So he sold me the correct one that could be used for a bleeding fountain. 

I'm willing to sell the pump if someone here can use it. I'll post it in the For Sale section. titled "FS Via Aqua 480 Pump for Bleeding Fountains"

It has a description in there off the Interent for that model.


----------

